# stainless steel bucket ?



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive been looking for good deal on ss milk buckets will just any old ss bucket work?
will this work?

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?pf%5Fid=80873&gift=False&HSLB=False&mscssid=64903DA72B91487092BED2388F405ACC

I am trying to save money but still get quality.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah that will work. Thats a BIG one though - over 3 gallons, you may want something smaller unless you can carry that much milk at once

I used a stainless steal 2 quart sauce pot of my mom's. We called it "the milk pot"


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, Sorry. I have NO IDEA about milking goats. I did milk cows as a kid but it was all machine. So is that bucket to milk into? I am assuming not because it would be way to tall, and not fit under the doe, but I am assuming you already know what so it must be to pour the milk into.

OH, thanks for the new place to purchase items from. it looks like a great place.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I trying to buy supplies for my does and my jersey from what I have read my jersey should give almost 6 gallon a day on top of what I will be getting from my does and Im just trying to figure out the best way to handle it all. I could milk into a smaller container and just use the bucket to carry it home.....Do y'all have any recommendations on a teat dip.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That might be a bit large for goats but what you can do is milk into like a glass jar then pour the jar into the bucket when it is full. Just a thought.

For teat dips, I dont' like teat dips, to much chance of passing infection on. I like teat sprays, I use Fight Bac.


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

Try valleyvet.com item# 36247 I got a nice stainless pail holds 6 quarts and costs 15.95 free shiping. Its a good size for hand milking. I use mine for weighing milk on test day and checking weights weekly. it sure beats all those very expensive ones everyone else sells. I,ve had mine 2 years and it has held up great.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok heres what Ive ordered so far...
Dual pasteurizer
hoeggers milk starter kit for 3 or more goats it has a pail,a ss strainer,and filters
fight bac
a CMT test kit
nipples for bottle feeding
and we put in an application for membership with ADGA
a little later on Im going to get 2 ss pails from valley vet for my cow
Now I still need to get a tattoo kit and transfer paper work on my Nubians.....and a scale

Am I forgetting any thing for milking?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, sounds good


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I am a bucket snob. The only one I care to use is the heavy 8 quart one, Caprine Supply carries it. WELL worth the extra $ to me. Their description is perfect too:

_8 Qt. Stainless Steel Milk Pail
$41.75 
Our sturdy 8 qt. seamless stainless steel milk pail is large enough to hold all the milk from your best-producing doe (up to 12 lbs. with foam) yet small enough to fit under yearlings. Tall sides help keep nervous hooves out of pail. We like this pail because it does double-duty: it's a good container for making cheese as well as for milking. Strong, lifetime construction (made using flowturning process for maximum strength). Edge is not rolled; so it's easy to clean. 8" high, 10" top diameter. Our 8 qt. pail will fit in the Weck canner/pasteurizer._

I got the aluminum lid that fits it too. I do not have any problems using this pail, I really love it. I have used many others and just get frustrated for a variety of reasons. Yes, this one is thicker and heavier, but that means that is much more durable and that they are less able to kick it over! If you have ever had a vet come out with a SS bucket, this is usually the one they use.

As far as handling, I would suggest those totes, but I have never used one. They look like a fine thing to get though. Here is what I found at Hoeggers:

_This stainless steel tote is designed to meet the highest standards for the home dairy. 
These traditionally styled totes feature: 
*Deep plug lid assures no-spill transporting. 
* Seamless stainless steel construction. 
* Wide, comfortably contoured bail handle. 
* Large recessed knob on lid. 
* Convenient compact design for easy refrigerator storage. 
* Sanitary, tightly rolled smooth edges.

**Purchase any 2 totes and recieve $10.00 off! (DISCOUNT WILL NOT REFLECT ON ORDER FORM BUT WILL BE ADDED TO ORDER ONCE WE HAVE PROCESSED IT.)

5 Convenient Sizes!

4 QT = $32.00 (9-1/2" ht x 4-1/2" top diameter x 6-1/2" bottom diameter) 
6 QT = $44.00 (10" ht x 5" top diameter x 7" bottom diameter) 
8 QT = $53.00 (11" ht x 5-1/2" top diameter x 8" bottom diameter) 
10 QT = $67.50 (12-1/2" ht x 6" top diameter x 9" bottom diameter) 
12 QT = $75.00 (14" ht x 6-1/2" top diameter x 10" bottom diameter) _

Yes, the bucket seems expensive, but my family agrees that is worth the cost, as I don't come back from the barn pi$$ed off because someone got their foot in or knocked it over. And I don't thing you could bend it with a truck, so I won't need to replace it like those thin cheap ones. Oh, and I can rest my forearms on the edges of the bucket too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am fortunate enough to work in a restaurant and have access to all sorts of free "disposables". I found the perfect "milk into" pail! Our fruit pie fillings come in 3 1/2 quart lidded plastic pails and I got 2 of them. With my mini's it's hard to find something that allows room between me the bucket AND the goat! These things are perfect, no taper to the bottom so they are stable and they are high enough to keep a foot out. I use the stainless 4 qt pail to strain into and chill. Works for me, as well as the glycerine and alcohol teat spray that someone was kind enough to post the "recipe" somewhere here.


I had wanted to get the "starter" kit from Hoeggers for a long time, just never had the funds to do it. Definately a very good investment!


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

We started off with a stainless steel mixing bowl. It didn't work well so we bought the Hoegger starter kit. That 1 gallon pail is big, and the goats seemed to not like it. So we bought a 3 quart SS pail at Tractor supply. This was smaller and worked well - and could still catch all of Ella's milk (~ 2 quarts a milking). When we bought another pair of goats in milk, things changed.

I bought a 2 quart copper pail. It has a smaller diameter and goats were less likely to step on it - and we were getting better at milking. We dump the copper pail into a larger pail, switch goats and start cleaning again before milking. On the last milking, the milk stays in the copper pail until we take it in and strain it.

Hope that helps

Mike


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought I read in my goat book that you weren't supposed to put goat milk in copper, I can't remember why though :?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I know there are certain metals that can give milk an off flavor I think the worst is copper and cast iron.


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Could be true about not supposing to use a copper pail. Though, I'll say this - the pail is shiny and clean on the inside - and it's not from extra scrubbing!

Mike


----------

